# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > General >  Rebecca White

## Xanadu23

I used to enjoy the soaps.

Eastenders was the first to go about five years ago when it started making feel as though I wanted to open a vein. Certainly not a role it seeks to attain.

Coronation Street was close to getting the heave ho when it dragged the Phelan fiasco on far to long. Fortunately they bumped him off just in the nick of time.

Now, what used to my favourite Emmerdale, has taken me right to the edge over the Lachlan White storyline. It totally ridiculous and relies entirely on the whole village losing any modicum of common sense.  It now appears he has bumped off, possible the best character the soap has had in years, Rebecca White. I thought getting rid of the Laurence White character was a bad move, John Bowe brought a great deal of gravitas to the role, and he is sadly missed. 

Now we have this kindergarten Charles Manson running amok and nobody seems to notice or care. I think his mini reign of terror has gone on long enough.  Maybe you should get Ross to take him out with a fly swat.  At least that would be in keeping with the level of intelligence the writer obvious feel their audience can manage.

Please Emmerdale stop treating your viewers as morons and get back to proper story lines and characters with some depth, rather than using them as clowns without the make-up.

Thank you

----------

emerald (27-08-2018)

----------

